# nforce2 switch segfaults

## Tiny_Guy

i switched to an nforce2 motherboard and now when i compile with gcc i get segfaults, is there a solution to this problem.  Please help me.

----------

## shira

some more background info would be real helpful such as hardware specs

----------

## taskara

could be a hardware problem.. all sorts of things... need more info  :Smile: 

----------

## Tiny_Guy

I had an asus a7s333 when i installed gentoo and almost everything was fine.  The Athlon XP 2600 was clocked at 2000 because my motherboard did not support the 333 FSB of the CPU. I installed the ASUS A7N8X with the nforce2 chipset without any problems for the most part. But when i try to compile something, like a kernel, the compiler seg faults during compiling.

The version of gcc is 3.23-r1. Everything compiled fine before i switched the motherboard from a7s333 to a7n8x. Can someone provide me with a binary version so i can recompile gcc, or give a solution.

Hardware:

ATI Radeon 9800 Pro

asus a7n8x deluxe (nforce2 chipset)

sound blaster live (emu10k1)

120 GB maxtor HD

lite-on dvd rom

lg cd-rw 48x

amd athlon XP 2600+

----------

## taskara

well you could boot from the gentoo cd, and chroot into your system and update gcc that way ?

have you created a custom kernel for the nforce2? or using the sis kernel you had? u could also create a new kernel in your chrooted system.

----------

## Tiny_Guy

I thought that if I chroot into the system and gcc from there it would use the gcc compiler that is already installed on the system. That means i would still get seg faults.

----------

## taskara

give it a go.. see what happens.

chroot in and emerge gcc

worth a try  :Wink: 

----------

## Tiny_Guy

ok. I tried your suggestion. I booted in with the gentoo livecd, and mounted my partitions then chrooted in. I typed in emerge gcc and still got a seg fault. If I am correct a seg fault is basically when a program exits abnormally. Maybe I can find a binary version of gcc and compile with that to fix the seg fault problem.

Is it technically possible to switch a motherboard and leave everything else intact and have no problems. Also would changing the processor speed affect anything.

My 2600+ ran at 2000+ until i set up the new nforce2 motherboard.

----------

## taskara

u could try underclocking your cpu again. put your 2600+ back down to 2000+ for now, and try to emerge something again.

maybe your voltage needs to be upped or something..

check if 2000+ causes seg fault, or if it works  :Smile: 

and to answer your other question, I'm not sure if you can get a binary version of gcc..

check out http://gcc.gnu.org

----------

## Tiny_Guy

If I up the vcore settings then i better do it by the lowest increment possible. I think i could increase it by .025. I'll try first underclocking then changing the vcore settings.

----------

## Tiny_Guy

It worked at 2000+ speed which is 1.66 GHz. The 2600+ runs at 2.08 Ghz. What VCORE setting should I use for the 2600+ 333 FSB version?

----------

## taskara

the cpu can run at whatever voltage ther eis there, it will just get hotter.

it depends on the core. if it's a barton, I'd run it at 1.75, just make sure you have adequate cooling.

there should be a default voltage, it's strange that that voltage is too low... anyway glad it's onit's way to being solved  :Smile: 

----------

## Tiny_Guy

I believe my CPU is a thoroughbred and i am running at 1.675 vcore.  Maybe it should be higher.

----------

## taskara

go to 1.7 or so and see if it's all better  :Smile: 

just keep an eye on your temps that they aren't going over 60 degrees

----------

## Tiny_Guy

It's not seg faulting anymore; however, now it completely locks up.  It most frequently occurs when i run gcc on something or emerge sync.  It occurs even outside of x windows.  I tried the default voltage of 1.65, also 1.725 and 1.70 and still it occurs.  Any suggestions?

----------

## taskara

hmmm.. dunno... network card? have you tried diff sources? are your cflags set too high?

cpu too hot?

how strong is your powersupply?

----------

## Tiny_Guy

I tried switching to apm to see if it would fix it, then i started up x-windows, and then tried some compiling, then it crashed at a random point while it was compiling.  I know it is not overheating problems, because morrowind runs fine in windows without crashing the CPU, so the voltage is probably fine. Both network cards are disabled for now because they are unnecessary for now.  I probably should use nvidia's agpgart drivers for X.

----------

## Tiny_Guy

I think that is the problem, typing this message in linux right now.  2.4.21 has nforce agpgart support, using that instead of the ati-drivers agpgart.

----------

## BMan

I recently got an nforce2 board and found it was a lot more picky about what ram it used. I had the the same symptoms as you (random lock-ups, segfaults etc)  when using the memory which worked fine on my old board, but when I borrowed a friend's ram to test it out everything was stable. My temporary solution until I can afford some new ram is to underclock the memory, and it's been stable so far...

----------

## Tiny_Guy

It runs stable at the moment, haven't tried any games yet.  Does anybody know when agp 8x is supported or how I can check the agp rate the video card uses in linux?  I use ati-drivers, so /proc/driver/nvidia doesn't exist (I used that for nvidia cards)  A game like Morrowind runs with few crashes, so underclocking memory probably won't fix it anyway.  I think using APM instead of ACPI made the biggest difference.

----------

